
A hell of a straw man - shawndumas
http://www.marco.org/2012/09/10/bullies-with-blogs
======
jeremyarussell
I hadn't seen the Spectre yet, but wow is that blatant, and that's coming from
someone who thinks Samsung should NOT be getting in trouble with Apple right
now. This would seem a case for trademark infringement.

------
zmonkeyz
Sorry but I have to agree with Josh. This has been going on for a while now so
does it really need to be mentioned in every article?

